# Race Retro - Stoneleigh Showground...



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Spent today working at Race Retro....a few pictures from The Rally Stage...

















































































A few of the of the Go Karts too....



























Hope you Guys Like em ..


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Got some great action shots there. Like the airbourne pics.

Thanks for sharing.

Chris.


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

That integrale looks ace - nice work:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Great photos.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Yummy cars to dribble over, thanks for sharing


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

The Integrale in the air is my favourite Chris !!


----------

